# Megantic



## L. Scullion (Dec 21, 2020)

Looking for anyone who knew my dad, Mick Scullion. An engineering on the Megantic late 70’s


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

I remember a Mick on this ship in 1976/77; but not his surname.

He was a greaser/storekeeper/ER PO. 

Was this your dad?

Martyn


----------



## L. Scullion (Dec 21, 2020)

loco said:


> I remember a Mick on this ship in 1976/77; but not his surname.
> 
> He was a greaser/storekeeper/ER PO.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn. Thanks for message, it could be! I’ll ask him if he remembers you


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

L. Scullion said:


> Hi Martyn. Thanks for message, it could be! I’ll ask him if he remembers you


I was a deck cadet on the ship from May 1976 to February 1977. We did two trips; one Wallsend/Newcastle- Le Havre-Noumea-Bluff and home to Avonmouth, second was Sheerness, four ports in Europe, out via Suez; Chief had a heart attack and was landed in Fremantle; four port NZ discharge, load Timaru+Lyttelton; back via Panama to Liverpool. During the second trip, the DERBYSHIRE foundered, and we had quite a large Liverpool Malay crew who had friends on the latter. Bosun was A Jenkins, who had caught like severe pneumonia, and we were carrying a doctor outward who diagnosed it and treated him for the disease until NZ.

The other ER PO was Scottish; at sea, he grew a big beard, but shaved it off on arrival at UK. I remember faces, but not all the names..........

martyn


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

The other ER PO was Angus......

I've just remembered, I'm sure the 'Mick' I was thinking of was Mick Chapman, a Londoner.

Sorry for the bum steer.

Martyn


----------



## L. Scullion (Dec 21, 2020)

loco said:


> I was a deck cadet on the ship from May 1976 to February 1977. We did two trips; one Wallsend/Newcastle- Le Havre-Noumea-Bluff and home to Avonmouth, second was Sheerness, four ports in Europe, out via Suez; Chief had a heart attack and was landed in Fremantle; four port NZ discharge, load Timaru+Lyttelton; back via Panama to Liverpool. During the second trip, the DERBYSHIRE foundered, and we had quite a large Liverpool Malay crew who had friends on the latter. Bosun was A Jenkins, who had caught like severe pneumonia, and we were carrying a doctor outward who diagnosed it and treated him for the disease until NZ.
> 
> The other ER PO was Scottish; at sea, he grew a big beard, but shaved it off on arrival at UK. I remember faces, but not all the names..........
> 
> martyn





loco said:


> The other ER PO was Angus......
> 
> I've just remembered, I'm sure the 'Mick' I was thinking of was Mick Chapman, a Londoner.
> 
> ...


no worries! I’m sure he’ll still like to hear the stories when I speak to him later!


----------



## barry john macauley (Sep 5, 2012)

Your Dad was on the Megantic after my time, but I expect he bagged some of the plates I walked on.


----------



## shearforce (Jul 20, 2016)

I was 2/E on Megantic at that time Mick Chapman was from London. I remember one Chief/E was Charles Sanderson and the other was Chalky Simpson. I can visualise most of the other engineers but can't remember their names. That's old age.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

shearforce said:


> I was 2/E on Megantic at that time Mick Chapman was from London. I remember one Chief/E was Charles Sanderson and the other was Chalky Simpson. I can visualise most of the other engineers but can't remember their names. That's old age.


Are you Max S from Masterton?

If so, I've posted a message here;

Megantic (62) | Page 2 | Ships Nostalgia 

Master; M Musson;C/O R Wooding; 2/0 (1) Ray Thomas (2) J Salter 3/0 (1)A Brinkworth (2) Martyn Bishop C/E L May (replaced by C Sanderson) 2/E M Stevens 3/E B Walton 4/E (1) ? (2) B Curtiss (Sp?) 5/E L Hobson Juniors D Bowler D Hornsby (plus others) Elec/O (1) A Smythe (2) M Pond (sparrow) 'Freezer' (1) F Lamb (2)D Finlay 2nd elec P Scott Purser Emil?. Deck cadets included C Jones, H Cavanagh,G Duncan, R Hall, N Prosser, R Lee, K Hodson. Eng cadet E Black.
Many of the P/Os were also on the ship for both trips, but not so certain of their names now. 

Reply #24 from me has a reasonably full list of officers in late 76/early 77.

I was deck cadtet at the time.

Martyn.


----------



## L. Scullion (Dec 21, 2020)

shearforce said:


> I was 2/E on Megantic at that time Mick Chapman was from London. I remember one Chief/E was Charles Sanderson and the other was Chalky Simpson. I can visualise most of the other engineers but can't remember their names. That's old age.


Thanks for more names


----------



## shearforce (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm Len Michaels. The Muss was Master when I joined. I can't remember the 2/E I relieved but it was the trip after the engine room fire.


----------



## loco (Dec 10, 2010)

shearforce said:


> I'm Len Michaels. The Muss was Master when I joined. I can't remember the 2/E I relieved but it was the trip after the engine room fire.


Thanks.

My trip were the two prior to the fire. We had a Kiwi 2/E, Max Stevens, on both trips and I wondered if you were him. Lou May was chief on my trips, but on the second, he was landed ashore in Fremantle after a heart attack, and then Charles S took over in New Zealand.

Martyn


----------

